# Century Park Mower



## sgriffith58 (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a model 0599719. Looking for a manual. Who makes this lawn mower? 
anyone have a URL for this?

Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

This sounds like maybe a "store brand name", like some thing Home Quarters, now defunct, maybe sold.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Century Park?? I had a Central Park which was sold by Central Hardware (defunct and out of business) and manufactured by MTD.

I don't know if I have the manual...I will look.

The engine was an 18 HP Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: As usual - my colleagues BG & SABL seem to be "right on the money" here.ray:

In a spare moment  I did a little net research and came up with this.

Central Park mowers were made by AYP or MTD :4-dontkno in the US. 

Try http://www.m-and-d.com/parts.html & use their part's diagram feature and get your part numbers and you might be able to get enough info from the parts diagram to give you the info you need.


----------



## sgriffith58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, and it is a Central Park. 12 HP. Sorry about that.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck with the mower!!

I couldn't find the manuals for the one I had. Wasn't a bad unit (prefered it over my Craftsman mower)..... I wore the tranny out from constant shifting when "striping" my lawn.....I got tired of going in circles. Scrapped the mower body and gave the engine to a friend. Gave the Craftsman to another friend.....some day I will learn?? It's a rare occasion if I actually SELL something.....my friends are happy and I am quite broke!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Addendum:

If deck parts are needed, try NAPA for spindles/ bearings or belts. You do not have to go to a mower repair/parts shop. Many times a new bearing can save money with a little effort and save you from having to replace a complete spindle unit. Bearings are one of the easiest parts to cross reference and many applications are very common. 

Last year my son had a bearing failure in a random orbit sander.... I/we dug through some parts in the "gradge" (that's garage for peeps who have never watched Red Green) and found that a pilot bearing (automotive application) was an identical match and the numbers were the same.


----------

